# 2001 A6 2.7T Quattro with 182,000 miles



## TheGreatDhomski (Jul 12, 2015)

Hey all, first post here, just looking for a little advice on a potential purchase. I'm looking into getting a 2001 2.7T A6 with 182K miles on it. The body is in mint condition, I counted 5 blemishes on the body, the biggest being about the size of a nickel. The interior is like new as well, minus the cup holders and pixelated info panel. It runs and drives smooth, like driving a turbocharged cloud. The guy is asking $2500, is this a fair price? As someone starting college in the fall, I don't wanna have to work 40 hours a week on top of class just to keep up with repairs. I've read reviews saying that the engine is as reliable as the GM 3.8 L V6, and others saying you'll have to drop between $500 and $2,000 every 6-8 months. As far as I know, it's been well maintained. Thanks for any and all input


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

If you do your own work on the car it will be fine. You might have to spend $500 every year but you have to ask yourself, is that worth the badge on the front, I say yes 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

